
Android Mazar malware that can 'wipe phones' spread via SMS - doener
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35586446
======
ajross
That link has almost no technical content. The discussion about "text
messages" led me to believe this was another MMS vulnerability, but no. What I
believe to be the original source:

[https://heimdalsecurity.com/blog/security-alert-mazar-bot-
ac...](https://heimdalsecurity.com/blog/security-alert-mazar-bot-active-
attacks-android-malware/)

Points out that it's just a worm that points you to an URL with a direct
download of an APK, which the user would then have to configure to install
manually.

I guess the "not in Russia" bit is mildly amusing.

------
ikeboy
[http://www.welivesecurity.com/2009/01/15/malware-trying-
to-a...](http://www.welivesecurity.com/2009/01/15/malware-trying-to-avoid-
some-countries/)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Suggested title verbiage fix: "Android malware only attacks smartphones ON
which language is not set to Russian"

or (more clear): "Android malware only attacks smartphones WHEN language is
not set to Russian"

------
dang
The submitted title ('Android malware only attacks smartphones, which language
is not set to Russian') broke HN's rules about editorializing. Cherry-picking
a single detail to frame the story for everyone is not allowed, and since the
original title was neither misleading nor linkbait, it should have been used
here.

If you want to say what you think is important about an article, please do so
in a comment. Then your view will be on a level playing field with everyone
else's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
bitmapbrother
Let's see:

1\. Receive MMS from unknown person

2\. Make sure Install Apps from Unknown Sources is turned on

3\. Install suspicious app

Android malware is really a non issue that is perpetuated by companies that
make Android "security" apps or sites that use FUD to drive traffic.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Nailed it.

------
ryanlol
This is a de-facto standard among all kinds of malware. In fact, it's more
surprising when you see bots where this isn't the case.

~~~
allemagne
Any sources or references on that? That would imply the vast majority of
malware does not target devices set to Russian. Why wouldn't malware targeting
non-English, non-Simplified Chinese, or even non-Farsi or non-Arabic be common
as well?

~~~
philtar
Russian authorities generally leave you alone as a hacker unless you start
hacking Russians.

